# Tuning Forks Arrived



## bahboric (Aug 22, 2013)

I just checked my mail and found the set of Tuning Forks that I ordered; thanks to Keith for all his work. It took just a couple of minutes to put them on my bow and check that all was inline. 
Oh, I did notice that on p. 9 of the manual it says to look to p. 11 for how to use them to check limbs for warp, but there is no p. 11, and I assume p. 10 is meant.
Good work Keith!


----------



## TheXringHunt (Apr 12, 2007)

Sweet... hopefully mine will be there. If so perfect timing, I was just going to redo my tuning for some new arrows. Thank you Keith


----------



## stevebster (Feb 5, 2018)

Mine arrived today as well. Haven't used them yet but they look to be well made and finished.


----------



## Elmosaurus (Sep 15, 2010)

Just got home and opened my shipment up. 

Keith, seriously impressive work. The wait was absolutely worth it.

Strongly recommend others get a pair if they can. So glad I bought two pairs.

- Elton


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks all!

Bahboric - thanks for the heads-up and good catch! I'll make sure I update that asap.

It was a relief to get them out, but now it's waiting and watching to make sure they all arrive and everyone is happy haha.

I just want to thank everyone here on AT for the support and believing in the project. It was one hell of a learning experience.


----------



## peanut_gallery (Mar 30, 2011)

Received mine today as well! Nice quality and looking forward to seeing how well I have had my bow aligned. 

On a side note...don’t know why but I thought they’d be bigger, not that they need to be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Sadly I did not receive mine >_> perhaps tomorrow. Super excited none the less.


----------



## 65690 (Jan 21, 2007)

Mine arrived and I agree with Elmosaurus, "seriously impressive work. The wait was absolutely worth it". Will have a great deal of enjoyment setting up a couple kits from scratch.


----------



## mseganti (Sep 15, 2017)

Me too, they’re pretty cool.


----------



## peanut_gallery (Mar 30, 2011)

Just finished checking my bow. 

The cross align was easy and I felt more positive about the results then I have in the past. We’ll see how it shoots tomorrow night for my league, maybe I’ll finally break 278!

Good news is my riser is straight, bad news is my bottom limb is warped. I was pretty certain it was but these really showed it. I checked the limbs unstrung and they looked good but when strung up the bottom limb is twisting. I guess it’s time start looking for another set of limbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Mine arrived


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

They really look good on that photo. I'll probably wait another week or two until they arrive. Patience is key...


----------



## liquidator4711 (Aug 4, 2016)

So for those of you who already got them
And tried them out - how did they work out? Did you find mistuning of setups you already aligned with other methods? Easy to use? Finish looks great!


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

@peanut_gallery - Glad they could confirm your suspicion. 

Just curious, after you cross-aligned, the warp check near the pockets checked out OK?


----------



## Fly2High (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi all,

Forgive my ignorance. Could someone go in detail what are these Tuning Forks and what alignment is checked with them and, if there, what cannot be checked. 

I am a newbie and know next to nothing on recurve but will be joining your ranks soon. Being that I will be shooting barebow, I have no need for a front stabilizer bar and , from what I have read so far, it seems that to check limb alignment, this is needed. It would be great if this necessity can be avoided for those of us who have no need for certain tool and aids and still be able to set up a bow well.

Where are these available? Any vendors pick up the line or is it only through kickstarter? Of course I am going to kick myself since as soon as I realize I will need a pair and everyone knows where to order them from, they will be out of stock!!

All the best of success with your tool. It sounds like I might be ordering from you soon.

I guess, if I had a set of Forks, what else would I need to tune/setup and maintain my bow besides the Forks?

Just a thought, it would be cool if you would enlarge the case a bit and make a complete tuning kit with these last items or just have enough room to include those items within it. I like having all my 'kit' in one place.

thanks
Frank


----------



## peanut_gallery (Mar 30, 2011)

kshet26 said:


> @peanut_gallery - Glad they could confirm your suspicion.
> 
> Just curious, after you cross-aligned, the warp check near the pockets checked out OK?


I could only get the bottom limb close during the cross-align before I ran out of adjustment. This has happened in the past as well which lead me to think something is warped. 

The forks were aligned right off the pockets. For the top limb, the string and fork were aligned along the whole length. The fork on the bottom limb was at least a string width to the side by the time the fork was nearly touching the string. 

I’ll take a photo tonight when I set up my equipment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

Got it. Running out of adjustability on the cross-align is a typical sign of significant warp. I was curious if the forks were coplanar near the pocket, since sometimes shimming can fix the issue. Or don't deal with any of that and replace the limbs.


----------



## camperjim (Oct 22, 2016)

For anyone still interested, Sjef Van Den Burg, recently released a video on bow tuning: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cb0GrkbxO20


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

camperjim said:


> For anyone still interested, Sjef Van Den Burg, recently released a video on bow tuning: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cb0GrkbxO20


I haven't revealed this fact, but Tuning Forks, when struck like a tuning fork, produce the exact frequency of a well-tuned bow. I think Sjef would approve. :wink:


----------



## peanut_gallery (Mar 30, 2011)

kshet26 said:


> Got it. Running out of adjustability on the cross-align is a typical sign of significant warp. I was curious if the forks were coplanar near the pocket, since sometimes shimming can fix the issue. Or don't deal with any of that and replace the limbs.


That’s the plan! Looking for something smoother and less stacky then these Axiom+. 

Going to test another set of limbs tonight to verify it is not the riser. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camperjim (Oct 22, 2016)

Remember whether you use the tuning forks or other tuning devices, you want your bow to shoot flat.


----------



## Maggiemaebe (Jan 10, 2017)

camperjim said:


> Remember whether you use the tuning forks or other tuning devices, you want your bow to shoot flat.


Could you please expand on what you mean by 'flat'? Thanks!


----------



## camperjim (Oct 22, 2016)

Sure. Everyone wants a sharp looking bow, but it is important to tune so the bow shoots flat and the trajectory should be as flat as possible. Watch Sjef's YouTube video and you will hear that his tune is distinctly flat.


----------



## terrancej (Aug 6, 2012)

Keith,

Rec'd mine today. Very nice! Very professional looking.

Tested them on two of my bows, both of which had been set up "perfectly". 

First bow I checked was, in fact, set up perfectly: well aligned, no warped limbs, center shot where I thought I had it, sight aligned, etc. Yay!

Second bow, Mybo Elite, was NOT perfect. Close, but no cigar. Took about about 30 seconds to get it right once your tools were on the bow. 
About 2 mm off on string alignment, all other checks were fine after that.

Quick and easy to use, the in box diagrams were all I needed for alignment and warps. On line manual was used for accessory alignment etc. Easy to follow.

Glad I could play a small part in helping to get your project off the ground. Nice work!

Terry

ps. Unfortunately I have fewer excuses for poor scores now.


----------



## pbara2001 (Oct 27, 2018)

Keith, where I can buy your tuning forks?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Congratulations. They look great and I'm excited for you to get them out.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

I have never had to adjust my bows side to side adjustment on risers I own using Beiter guages and tip guages. I would check this adjustment often and it would always look good. I put these tuning forks on and both my Barebow’s showed they needed adjusting. Late last night I decided to go ahead and make the adjustments the tuning forks where showing were needed. Both were able to get dead on per the tuning forks. I’ll shoot them the next two days and see if I notice any differences in the way my bow responds to these changes.


----------



## TheXringHunt (Apr 12, 2007)

Keith, the finally showed up in the mail yesterday. Well done. Thank you a ton for your efforts.


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

pbara2001 said:


> Keith, where I can buy your tuning forks?


PM sent.

@limbwalker - Thanks! PM sent you as well.

@JimDE - Glad I could give you some extra work to do. :wink: Would love to know if you notice any difference.

Seems like things are working out for people, which is great news.


----------



## xpistalpetex (Sep 3, 2017)

I got mine yesterday. It was smaller then I thought. Hopefully over the weekend, I can compare against beiter alignment tools


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Keith, when I put them on I was a full thickness off to the plunger side on both the top and bottom limb. I said to myself “H—- no somethings wrong”. Put my beiters on the limb and tip and everything looked good. Went back to the tuning forks and swapped them, turned them around, did everything and it showed still off one gauge thickness off on my indoor BB. I did not even think I would have enough adjustability to correct this. Finally Ibot the bullet and tried to tune using the tuning forks as my reference.

Once done I put the beiters back on and it still looked good with them but now it is also dead on with the tuning forks too.... I’ll let you know if I notice anything initially or overtime. If nothing else it has helped my confidence that my gear is perfectly aligned.

Thank you for creating these tuning forks and I hope it’s a successful venture for your time and trouble....I know I have been asked by others already where to get these and how much so I hope your ready to make more


----------



## EvilGarfield (May 30, 2018)

Hello!

Can we still buy these? Do you ship to Europe? 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

I got mine as well! 
They really do work. I can’t believe nobody thought of something like this before. The length of the tuning fork completely removes the optical bias you get from something laying flat on the limb. I was pretty close, but only took about 20 minutes to get the limb plane perfect. I was off just a touch and shooting into the riser just a touch. This on a bow I had spent hours tuning, and was in competition condition. You can’t trust your eyes! These really do what they say. Bow is even quieter than before and it was already dead. I feel like maybe a little faster too, but that might just be a feeling because it’s quieter. My club bought a bunch as well. Looking forward to straighten out all of our mid range members’ equipment so that they can finally feel what shooting a tuned setup feels like! 

Thanks Kieth! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Mine arrived too! My #1 complaint is that they arrived literally MINUTES after I finished packing my bow for AZ Cup! Oh well, more toys to play with when I get home  Looking forward to it!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> My #1 complaint is that they arrived literally MINUTES after I finished packing my bow for AZ Cup!


If I were your coach I'd call that a blessing. LOL


----------



## asoka (Aug 30, 2016)

kshet26 said:


> PM sent.
> 
> @limbwalker - Thanks! PM sent you as well.
> 
> ...


Really can’t miss such good stuff, 

same question “
Where I can get them ,”

Thx and best 




從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## k4k45h1 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello. Is it still available to be purchased? Thank you..


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

His website says he'll be posting sales info in a few weeks, after a short rest.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

limbwalker said:


> If I were your coach I'd call that a blessing. LOL


I would only be confirming what great of a job I did on my bow further improving my confidence in my equipment! :teeth:


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

EvilGarfield said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can we still buy these? Do you ship to Europe?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


During Kickstarter he shipped to europe at a tag of around 20 USD. Still waiting though, and will probably continue to do so for some days.


----------



## FITAman (Apr 5, 2007)

I probably missed something........... Where do I find an instruction manual? Mine did not come with one so I probably missed one online?


----------



## peanut_gallery (Mar 30, 2011)

FITAman said:


> I probably missed something........... Where do I find an instruction manual? Mine did not come with one so I probably missed one online?


Here ya go. 

https://earlyhuman.co/docs/TuningForks_Manual_vAPR19_01.pdf




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

Montalaar said:


> During Kickstarter he shipped to europe at a tag of around 20 USD. Still waiting though, and will probably continue to do so for some days.


Received mine yesterday.


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

I apologize to those looking for more info. I just don't want to run afoul of forum rules re: product promotion by a non-banner sponsor. I'm bumping up against very real budget constraints at the moment and that awesome red badge is pricey, but AT deserves to get paid like any other. I'll see what I can do. I'm going to try to PM those who have asked about them (you can also PM me with questions).

I don't want to lose this momentum, so it looks like my break is going to be shorter than I had thought. Retail is a different beast from Kickstarter, so it will take me a little time to set up payment processing/fulfillment/liability insurance... all that fun business stuff. But I don't want it to take weeks since so many people are asking about them. This is a key time when everyone is thinking about tuning for the season change. 



Montalaar said:


> During Kickstarter he shipped to europe at a tag of around 20 USD. Still waiting though, and will probably continue to do so for some days.


Yeah, international shipping is expensive and slow.  I'm working on ways to make it cheaper. Getting some intl distributors would help. 

There are about 78 packages still in transit and nearly all are international. Domestic transit times varied widely. From MA it was much faster for a package to get to Hawaii than Georgia. :dontknow:



limbwalker said:


> If I were your coach I'd call that a blessing. LOL


As a coach-on-hiatus that is a hesitation I have about doing a table at Nationals/JOAD Nationals. I'd have to have a warning sign saying not to try them on your bow until after comp lol.


----------



## SD40 (Dec 25, 2005)

Keith,

My set's arrived, waiting for me when I got home Tuesday evening. All I can say like the others, is Wow!. That said I can't find a disclaimer, 
For Sleep!. I have mixed, matched, paired, every combination I own, repeatedly!. Confirmed some shocked by other's!. Been at it nearly non-stop, need sleep................... Thank's I think?.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

SD40 said:


> Keith,
> 
> My set's arrived, waiting for me when I got home Tuesday evening. All I can say like the others, is Wow!. That said I can't find a disclaimer,
> For Sleep!. I have mixed, matched, paired, every combination I own, repeatedly!. Confirmed some shocked by other's!. Been at it nearly non-stop, need sleep................... Thank's I think?.


He needs a "not responsible for how many bows you own" disclaimer... LOL


----------



## curisu (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey Keith,

I've invested in just about every single string/limb alignment gimmick on the market, with everything from the Beiter catalog to the (stupid expensive) GasPro Laser T-square.

In 10 mins, your design blew the rest out of the water for ease-of-use, repeatability, and just coverage of all the core concerns when setting up (or checking) a bow.

An anecdote to describe my experience:

I had high confidence in my indoor setup: MK with the shims, so I knew the limbs would not migrate. It was 99% confident with Beiters + GasPro laser, from limb centers to center of my front stab. All this time, I thought i had a slightly warped limb. 

5 mins after grok'ing your instructions, i understood WHAT the Tuning Forks were showing me. I moved a shim, remounted limbs, and the forks were showing me a trued-up alignment, with zero twist. This floored me; I spent HOURS before trying to find that middle.

And it showed me that $300 in limb-alignment crap was utterly abrogated by your design - i'm still reeling from wrapping my head around how 4 reference points at different elevations can accurately and repeatably indicate which limb to move and how much. I feel like with your forks I can reliably take a brand new setup from 0 to rough-tune in less than 5 minutes.

Bravo and thank you!

I know that as soon as i show this to my shooting friends, there going to want to know how to get a set - how are you taking new orders?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I am more interested in when the IPO date is. LOL


----------



## SD40 (Dec 25, 2005)

limbwalker said:


> He needs a "not responsible for how many bows you own" disclaimer... LOL



John, True That!.


----------



## Scott_cr (Oct 22, 2015)

The website earlyhuman.co has a mail list to get updated as product becomes available for sale.

looks awesome, hopefully available soon!


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Always wondered just how effective that Gas-Pro was... something just did not sound right in the way it was initially braced to be fool proof.... I did almost buy one at one time for my Oly gear. Went BB and haven’t picked up the Oly rig since.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

On 3 bows only one was close (when examining wort tuning forks) although all 3 appeared fine with reguard to stab, riser bushings and beiter gauges lining up. . I thought all 3 were very good. Now all 3 are perfect. On another bow that I could view as just slightly out, the tuning forks revealed gross misalignment. I was surprised. Awesome product.


----------



## bahboric (Aug 22, 2013)

I've now re-tuned several bows using the Tuning Forks, and have noticed something that puzzles me. Before Tuning Forks, I would place a small mirror on the limb, and line the limb up so that when the string is in line with its reflection, both would be in line with the center of the limb. What I've noticed is that this doesn't always agree with what the Tuning Forks say. So, for example, this morning I tuned my indoor bow using Tuning Forks, and when I look straight down one Tuning fork, I see the string line up with both red lines (at the top and the bottom of the Tuning Fork); I take this to mean that my string is in the plane perpendicular to the limbs, which is what we want (I think--in the manual it is described as checking for warp). But when I placed a mirror on the limb to check, the plane including the string and its reflection is not in the center of the limb--it is to the right of the bottom red mark on the Tuning Fork. This puzzles me, and I wonder if one of the methods (Tuning Forks, mirrors) is not a good way to determine the plane that runs perpendicular to the limb face? Perhaps either the face of the limbs (mirror method) or the edges (Tuning Fork method) are not a good way to measure, but it would seem like they should give the same result. I really like the Tuning Forks, which is why I retuned my bows with them, but I can't understand why they give a different result from the mirror method. I'm clearly not an expert on tuning, and any explanation of this would be appreciated.


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

One difference is that the Tuning Forks are "reading" the front _and_ back of the limb. The idea being that it's a better indicator of a limbs flex plane.

You should still check for limb surface consistency per the manual and double check everything through your draw length.


----------



## bahboric (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks Keith. 
When you say to check everything through my draw length, are you suggesting that I check it as the bow is being drawn on a draw board? I've been playing around with this more this morning, and found my mirror method is dependent upon how hard I push the mirror onto the limb face. I get different readings if I just let the mirror set on the face, than if I push it down on the face (maybe my mirror is too flexible, or maybe it is because the face of the limbs are not completely flat).

And when tuning with Tuning Forks, do you not worry about if the string (at rest) is in the plane running through the center of the riser? I used to use two arrows, one on each side of a flat symmetrical part of the riser, and make sure the string was centered between them. Is this not necessary, or is it taken care of automatically?

Thanks!


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

Bahboric - You're asking all the right questions. 

Setting alignment at brace is a good starting point and honestly, it's all that most people do. But checking at your full draw length is recommended. You could use a draw table or something like a Beiter Brace or a DIY brace made from a dowel cut to the right length. No alignment tool can predict for the many factors (especially those inside the limb) that might cause strange flex issues.

As for the mirror, that was also my experience with mirror chips. theminoritydude suggested using chrome adhesive craft paper, or if your limb is shiny enough, just the reflection of the string in the clear coat. But again, that's only showing you one surface of the limb. You'd also want to make sure that you can see the reflection of the string in both limbs at the same time to confirm they're on the same plane.

Center of the riser - I was wondering if anyone was going to ask about this!  The short answer is that for most people it shouldn't matter. It should match up naturally, or be very close on a well-made rig. The string in the limbplane is much more important than it being in the center of the riser.

As long as the limbplane alignment is established, the only sensitive part would be the grip/pressure point. But that can be adjusted (along with centershot, sight and even the front stabilizer) to be brought in-line with the limbplane. To check this is basically the same procedure as setting centershot in the manual: do the alignment and the warp check. Then center the string down the Tuning Forks near the limb pockets. Note where the string visually falls on the grip and that should be your guide if you need to alter your grip.

Now you _could_ shim both limbs equally, or use Hoyt's new adjustment system to reposition the limbplane (more specifically the angle). But that's a lot of work (though I think theminoritydude advocates for that). The real solution to this would be limb bolts and dovtails that have lateral adjustment, but I don't think anyone wants _more_ adjustability.

If people get things looking good with Tuning Forks at brace, and do it quickly and confidently, that's still a win over traditional methods. I don't expect most people to go this far down the rabbit hole, but some will so I wanted to at least talk about it.


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

curisu said:


> An anecdote to describe my experience:
> 
> I had high confidence in my indoor setup: MK with the shims, so I knew the limbs would not migrate. It was 99% confident with Beiters + GasPro laser, from limb centers to center of my front stab. All this time, I thought i had a slightly warped limb.
> 
> ...




This. This was me last night... Fivics riser, same thing with the shims. I cursed you and loved you at the same time for bringing these to market.


----------



## bahboric (Aug 22, 2013)

Keith--that's very helpful. I'm not an engineer and it has taken me some time to be able to see what Tuning Forks are measuring, but I now have a better picture in my mind. I was curious as to why in checking the limb plane you make use of the bottom indicator (on the other limb). I'm may be completely confused, but wonder if this is just to get a point far away, and the center of the riser would have been just as good? Or, is it the case that the point be on the other riser important? All other methods of alignment that I'm familiar with align the limbs independently, and so I'm real interested in why your method makes use of both limbs.

One of my bows has Hoyt's new adjustment system, and I can see how Tuning Forks would be helpful if I want to use those adjustments; but before I start down that path I need to think more and make sure I have the right picture in my mind. 

The more I play with these the more I like them.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Put me down for another set when available, please and thank you.


----------



## liquidator4711 (Aug 4, 2016)

Ok, now I finally got my delivery and just have tried it out on a first bow that was quite carefully setup with Beiter blocks.

Can just say - Keith, you hit the ball out of the park with this one, both limbs needed adjustments (one quite significant) and it took all of three minutes to do - it is just so much better and precise it is just a pleasure to use them. As is this fit and finish, they sat perfectly fine on my Uukha XX:s (which are quite narrow). No warping.

I'm looking forward to shooting quieter bows with a peace of mind that it is well tuned and basically setup - as well as having a great reference points for setting up and verifying centershot now going forward.

Thanks for pushing this project through, I sincerely hope you will get e.g. LAS / JVD to actually help bring it to a wide audience - it is almost as fundamental as a T-square and belongs in every archers kit box!

I'm really happy I got four sets 

Now, it's time to work on the next riser/limb combo ;-)


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

I got my delivery today, too.

I didn't use them on any bow yet, due to an injury at the elbow. Anyway, they look incredible. You did a really good job and they are better than i anticipated. The colors are really bright and seem to be absolutely easy to use. The two super short guides for setting up basic alignment and checking for limb twist are easy to understand and will come in very handy when i will take the tuning forks to the range and try them out on the bows of my fellow club members. 

Already now i can recommend those, just given by the quality product i received and the feedback we can find here. I really hope you can make it to a full product without being dependent on another kickstarter. I wish i would have ordered two sets to begin with, but happy that it got through kickstarter and that we had some part in the process here on AT.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Thanks for pushing this project through, I sincerely hope you will get e.g. LAS / JVD to actually help bring it to a wide audience - it is almost as fundamental as a T-square and belongs in every archers kit box!


I would agree with this. At a minimum, every coach should have a set in their range bag.


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

bahboric said:


> I'm not an engineer and it has taken me some time to be able to see what Tuning Forks are measuring, but I now have a better picture in my mind. I was curious as to why in checking the limb plane you make use of the bottom indicator (on the other limb). I'm may be completely confused, but wonder if this is just to get a point far away, and the center of the riser would have been just as good? Or, is it the case that the point be on the other riser important? All other methods of alignment that I'm familiar with align the limbs independently, and so I'm real interested in why your method makes use of both limbs.


No problem! This is a complicated subject to visualize, my hope is that these tools make it easier.

_Why use both limbs/why aren't the limbs independently adjusted?_ 
Because the limbs don't operate independently. They are a closed system joined by the string and riser. One limb will always be pulling on the other. But we don't want that pulling to be torsionally antagonistic. If the string lies outside of a limb's natural plane of flex, the string will actually be twisting that limb slightly. The theory is that the natual plane of flex is perpendicular to the center of the limb surfaces. You want the limbs working in the same direction, right down their middle in 3-dimensions--the limbplanes. That's what Tuning Forks show. If you've ever adjusted a bow and got stuck in a circular alignment loop (adjusting one limb, then the other repeatedly until you just start over), that's due to treating the limbs independently. The system has to be evaluated and adjusted wholistically. 

_Why cross-align (top indicator on one limb to bottom indicator on the other)?_ 
This aligns the two limbs together in 3d space from tip to tip, getting them to work together as a team. The reason for the top-to-bottom is that you're using a spot with the least variance (bottom indicator) as a reference to align the spot with the highest variance (top indicator). This gets all 4 points into alignment, it tells you which limbs need adjusting (no guessing which to start adjusting first), reduces errors due to parallax, and indicates if there's an issue with limb/riser warp.

Other than the reasons previously discussed, the riser can pretty much be ignored. It just holds the limbs apart. Tuning Forks are limbcentric, meaning that the limbs themselves dictate the alignnment because the influence of the riser is already present in the positioning of the limbs.



liquidator4711 said:


> I sincerely hope you will get e.g. LAS / JVD to actually help bring it to a wide audience


I'm working on it. 



Montalaar said:


> I really hope you can make it to a full product without being dependent on another kickstarter.


Working on it.


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

Got mine! Thanks Keith. I'll show them to a few folks here, they're very high quality. I've a slight warp in one of my limbs but it's very small. You made me appreciate just how much I dislike adjusting my gmx, but also how solid it is and that it can't "self adjust".

Great design, great work, and glad I backed you on this.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

mine just arrived. very professionally presented and well finished, they could go directly onto the shelf at any archery store.


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks and I'm glad they made it to the other side of the world! Beat the expected delivery of the 23rd too.


----------



## John_K (Oct 30, 2011)

I received mine a few days ago, and discovered that my beloved Best Zenit - which doesn't have a limb alignment system - has a small twist in the bottom pocket. 

I've yet to investigate further, but hopefully it's something I can shim manually.

Overall, these are extremely nifty gadgets and I'm very impressed. I particularly like the clear instructions for use, and that's speaking as a technical writer/editor with 20+ years experience


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

I just saw Crystal Gauvin received them, too and is sharing it online. Great way to spread your product and get people interested!


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

Got mine today. I'm located in China. will try them later.


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

Ok i thought I did a pretty good job tuning my Uukha and these babies just slapped me in the face. 
They work exactly the way they’re designed and work perfectly. With the help of beiter blocks and brace tool, I can finally have a nice sounds sleep.


----------



## h00fhearted (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks for the pictures, that gives a good perspective.


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

phallenthoul said:


> Got mine today. I'm located in China. will try them later.


I mean it made it by the "expected delivery date" but man that took a while. There's still about 25 in transit too...



phallenthoul said:


> Ok i thought I did a pretty good job tuning my Uukha and these babies just slapped me in the face.
> They work exactly the way they’re designed and work perfectly. With the help of beiter blocks and brace tool, I can finally have a nice sounds sleep.


Now that's a good looking pro shop!


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

I’ll add mine since we are sharing. You certainly don’t need to use the Beiter blocks but an additional reference point is helpful for me. I’m between shins on my lower limb. I’d like to move it a touch to the right but it’s shooting great the way it is. Very helpful. Adds a lot of confidence to my shot! 

My pro shop is not as nice...

Greg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ing_240 (Mar 27, 2019)

PM sent

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 XL avec Archery Talk Forum


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ing_240 said:


> PM sent


And replied to. 



Gregjlongbow said:


> My pro shop is not as nice...


I don't know about that... I think that's a pretty nice craft brew kit! :wink:


----------



## kgmtco (Mar 5, 2009)

Keith,
Pm sent, Just a question.


----------



## GiulianoCini (Jun 27, 2016)

How can I get one?


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

kgmtco said:


> Pm sent, Just a question.





GiulianoCini said:


> How can I get one?


PMs sent.

Still working on setting up the online store and getting enough sets made. Will likely be ready around the end of May.


----------



## nex667 (Sep 1, 2018)

Any news regarding the shop setup/availability?


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

Yes! The business backend is in place, the storefront is almost done, and a few test orders have been completed. It's now mostly down to us completing enough sets to accommodate the demand. Looks like sometime in June.


----------



## ceratops (May 17, 2017)

I'm very pleased with mine. I recently swapped limbs around on several risers, and made a lot of use of the tuning forks. At one point I misplaced one of them (inadvertently knocked it off one limb after unstringing the bow for adjustment), and my unhappiness at losing it showed me how much I've already come to count on this new tool, LOL. The missing little 'fork' turned up about 20 minutes later, and was happily reunited with its partner in the little storage box... I'm glad to hear that more are likely to be available fairly soon! A very pleasing tool!


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

Glad you like them! You must've bumped it pretty hard, those things hold on pretty tight.


----------



## ceratops (May 17, 2017)

Not so much a bump, as just twisting it off the limb as I turned the unstrung bow over on my work surface to get at the bolt. As that work surface happened to be a bed, with a messy pile of laundry waiting to be folded right near the bow, the tuning fork apparently headed for cover under a nearby sweater  No harm done, but I felt pretty dumb when I finally found the escapee.


----------



## nex667 (Sep 1, 2018)

Tuning Forks are available in the webshop now. Just ordered mine :smile:


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Second pair just ordered at: https://earlyhuman.co/


----------



## k4k45h1 (Aug 17, 2016)

Finally able to order one.. still have to wait for a couple of weeks before it arrives..


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I don't see anyone posting a video on using the Tuning Forks. I find the directions confusing. Visuals would help.


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

archeryal said:


> I don't see anyone posting a video on using the Tuning Forks. I find the directions confusing. Visuals would help.


Videos are on my punchlist for future usability improvements. But in the meantime, feel free to PM me or shoot me an email.


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

I haven't been able to shoot for months now due to other commitments, but I love these. I'm going to share your website with my friends, your work deserves a bit more love.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

I decided to try the tuning forks and found them to be superior to Beiter Blocks. They are a very nice evolution and make the bow set up process much easier. Congratulations and bravo to the inventor. 
I might have added a PI instead of referencing a website for detailed instructions however.


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

Glad you like them! Does PI mean pack-in? I had considered it, but would have added cost and bulk. Plus, no one reads directions.  I wanted to stick the most important ones on the case so that they at least got a glance and would be less likely to wander away.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

kshet26 said:


> Glad you like them! Does PI mean pack-in? I had considered it, but would have added cost and bulk. Plus, no one reads directions.  I wanted to stick the most important ones on the case so that they at least got a glance and would be less likely to wander away.


Sorry for the confusion. Package insert. I do understand your logic, but it is important that a product has a complete set of instructions without having tap another source.


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

Noted! I'm always looking to improve the end-user experience, maybe this is something I can do for a future run. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

